# Martin Lynx



## Cabba (Apr 19, 2006)

:confused2: We have found stashed in the back of an old cupboard, a Martin Lynx compound bow in mint condition. Does anyone know any details & history on these bows ?
Thankyou
Robbie & Bonnie:RockOn:


----------



## clean shot (Mar 18, 2006)

*I have owned two of these.*

I have had two Martin Lynx bows. Owned Lynx magnum with the z cam. I also had a lynx with wheels. I liked them both. I sold the magnum to a friend and it is still going strong. My dad has the one with wheels and it is still a very good shooting bow. Do you have pictures?


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

Send a PM to ArcheryHistory (the owner of the company that made that bow) and he can give you every detail you could ever want.

Buy the way, very very good bow in its day. Not a bad bow for today.


----------



## TomK (Jul 24, 2002)

When I first started archery it was with a Martin Lynx. It was a very nice shooting bow. Eventually traded it for a Cougar M41 speedflite and basically have shot Martin bows ever since. Great company making great bows.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

first colored bow I had was a 'Black" Martin Lynx, Ill give you 50 bucks for it:wink: 

Hood


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

I think MYK still shoots one. Shoot him pm and I'll bet he'll have some good info for ya.


----------



## Cabba (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks Guys for the reply. I Shall check out the martin history site about the martin lynx & I will also send a pm to MYK.
Cheer :darkbeer: 
Robbie & Bonnie:banana:


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

ridgerunner said:


> I think MYK still shoots one. Shoot him pm and I'll bet he'll have some good info for ya.


Actually I couldn't make the transition between the heavy cast Lynx and the light Phantom IIs so I bought a spare Phantom II as my back up.
I was shooting it up to two years ago though. 
Very accurate bow. 
It will probably end up getting set up as a flying carp shooting bow.
My friend is still shooting his Prowler from that same time and has no desire to switch.


----------



## chuckr (Apr 19, 2007)

*Good luck finding any parts*

I have one, probably early to mid-eighties. It's not shootable right now, and I found out by calling the factory that they no longer stock or make the 16" limbs or z-cam upgrade kits for them. If it shoots well right now, great. If it needs something fixed or upgraded and your local shop can't fabricate something, good luck. If you find a stock of replacement components or someone who will rebuild or update them, I'd sure like to hear about it. :sad:


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

This post got me to thinking about the past a bit. I went to my garage and dusted it off. Bought it in the early 80's and haven't shot it since the early 90's. Here are some pics. Anyone know if the Nick Bass that assembled the bow is still around or with Martin? Anyone need any of these parts? Let me know. It's not doing me much good just laying around.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

chuckr said:


> I have one, probably early to mid-eighties. It's not shootable right now, and I found out by calling the factory that they no longer stock or make the 16" limbs or z-cam upgrade kits for them. If it shoots well right now, great. If it needs something fixed or upgraded and your local shop can't fabricate something, good luck. If you find a stock of replacement components or someone who will rebuild or update them, I'd sure like to hear about it. :sad:



We can't do the Z cam upgrade, which by the way was only available if there was a warranty issue...BUT we still stock strings and steel cables and can swap both out for $60.00


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

flintcreek6412 said:


> This post got me to thinking about the past a bit. I went to my garage and dusted it off. Bought it in the early 80's and haven't shot it since the early 90's. Here are some pics. Anyone know if the Nick Bass that assembled the bow is still around or with Martin? Anyone need any of these parts? Let me know. It's not doing me much good just laying around.



Never heard of Nick Bass...not sure when he left the company. We do however have quite a few employees that have been here 10, 20, 30 and even 40+ years


----------



## Lantus29 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Joel,
I was given you name because you might have some cables and strings for a Martin Lynx Magnum ? I have had this bow for years, and havent used it for a while and I want to get back into shooting it. My concern is that these are the orignal cables that came with the box. I have am having a tough time locating this parts.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## billybobtex (Feb 12, 2009)

Flint,

Do you still have the Lynx Magnum? I would be interested in the bow or whatever parts are left.

Thanks.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I bought my Lynx around 1988 / 89 (I think). It was my second bow and my first Martin, and I still have it. I even have the Martin 5 pin sight still on it.

Mine was assembled by Steve Papp and is No.735554.


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

flintcreek6412 said:


> This post got me to thinking about the past a bit. I went to my garage and dusted it off. Bought it in the early 80's and haven't shot it since the early 90's. Here are some pics. Anyone know if the Nick Bass that assembled the bow is still around or with Martin? Anyone need any of these parts? Let me know. It's not doing me much good just laying around.


I had that same exact bow It looked flawless would of kept it on looks alone, but the let off was non existent sold in 07 for $150


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*my first too*

a Martin Lynx was my first bow also. mid 80s. when i first got that bow, my dad bought it for me, i dryfired it a bunch of times not knowing any better until one time the string jumped off the top wheel. i actually gave it to my buddy about 10-12 years ago because he wanted his nephew to try bowhunting. i might even still be able to get it back. i remember being able to hit the pieplate even out to about 25 yards with fingers and logs for arrows. every buck i saw though i would miss terribly. the last buck i shot at with that bow i missed and it jumped a couple feet. so i THREW THE BOW AT IT AND HIT THE DEER IN THE RUMP. that was the first and only deer i ever "hit" with that bow. a few years later i bought a bow with a little more technology. missed 6 or 7 buck with that until i hit one and then it all changed for the better. it was fun being a kid. i am gonna see if i can get that bow back. thanks for the thread


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Bump


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

I had one exactly like it I got in 1983 or 84. That thing is in good shape to be that old. I wish I had never sold mine it was my first bow.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

billybobtex said:


> Flint,
> 
> Do you still have the Lynx Magnum? I would be interested in the bow or whatever parts are left.
> 
> Thanks.


Yep, just collecting dust. PM me and I'll send it to you for the price of shipping. Consider it my economic stimulus package to you. It has good memories and I'm shedding a tear at the thought of parting with it, but give it a good home and kill something with it(animal or spot) and I'll be happy.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

It was the second compound I bought and it had round wheels. I have memories of one of my favorite hunts with that bow.


----------



## gmerrick (Jan 25, 2010)

hello everyone Im new on here. I was just given a Martin lynx Mag. bow.
I am setting this up to get it shooting, and noticed the arrow rest area is not offset as todays bows. It looks like to me that all the new arrow rests would set the arrow at a odd angle from the nock to the rest. what problems will this cause
Thanks in advance
g merrick


----------



## Leucein (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. Ever find out anything about this?


----------



## lhoward579 (Apr 11, 2020)

*Help*

I just got an old Martin Lynx at a garage sale for $5... Been interested in archery for a while and thought this would be a low cost way to get in and see if it sticks before I buy something of higher cost. pretty sure that all it needs is a bow string as this one looks a little warn. I am trying to identify it for proper parts/ a new string and read a manual on it.... can any of you help me? I believe that I have upload pictures... if you can see them/ I need to post them another way please let me know. Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Tag is shot. Take it to your local shop and they can get you the correct string. You will need a press to change it anyway.


----------

